# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب  برنامج الخدع البصريه والحركات السحريه رائع لموبايل

## قوت الزمان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**الحمد الله حمدا كثير طيبا مباركا فيه ملئ السموات والأرض وبعد** :-*   -1 برنامج لإظهار خدع بصرية Optical Illusions S60v3 240x320 J2ME    برنامج رائع يقوم بأظهار خدع بصريه  مسليه  ومقالب مضحكه   صورة البرنامج:-     
 الوصف باللغه الانجليزيه :_  A groovy application for your mobile phone that will literally make your eyes spin. A slideshow of great optical illusions that prove the fact that 'what you see isn't always what you get'. Check these illusions out yourself and show them to your friends. Its guaranteed to blow their minds and their eyeballs
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

